# Pole barn recommendation



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I decided to go with a pole barn for a future workshop Any recommendation in trg milton area for a good quality pole barn? Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ken or David Smith at Blackwater Truss Systems. They have wind load rated trusses they build. As well as do complete pole barns. They may even give discount if you wanna do some of the work? Tell them Jason Hays sent you!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There is a place in Baker Florida that has all types of kits


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Baker Metal Works


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Talked to David last night. They have just picked up a contract with Baker Metal Works to build all of their trusses.


----------

